

Ask HN: Freelance developers, what would make you more successful? - timjahn


======
redspark
A full pipeline with fun work and great rates.

You might think about narrowing your question down a bit.

~~~
timjahn
So the hardest part of freelancing for you is keeping the pipeline full? What
do you currently do to keep it full?

~~~
redspark
offline networking, blogging, word of mouth = 90%

